# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Linjan 100 kilpailutus

## kuukanko

Turun kaupunki on tänään aloittanut tarjouskilpailun linjan 100 liikennöinnistä 25.4.2013 - 26.9.2016.

Kalustovaatimuksena on 6 teliä ja 6 2-akselista, kaikki päästöluokaltaan vähintään Euro 3.

Tarjouspyyntö

----------


## kuukanko

Turun joukkoliikennelautakunta päätti 11.10.2012 keskeyttää hankinnan, koska tarjouksia saatiin vain yksi ja sen hinta oli korkea. Pöytäkirja

----------


## 339-DF

Eikö Turku voi pakottaa Turun kaupunkiliikennettä järjestämään sen liikenteen?

----------


## kuukanko

> Eikö Turku voi pakottaa Turun kaupunkiliikennettä järjestämään sen liikenteen?


Toki voi omistajana, mutta joukkoliikennetoimisto ei ole se osa Turun hallintoa, joka hoitaa TuKL:n omistaja-ohjausta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ehkei Turun Kaupunkiliikenteellä ole tarvittavaa automäärää.

----------


## kuukanko

Linjasta on käynnistetty uusi kilpailutus. Tarjouspyyntö

----------


## kuukanko

Uudessa kilpailussa liikennöitsijäksi valittiin ainoan tarjouksen jättäneenä Turun Linja-autoilijain Osakeyhtiö (TLO).

Hankintapäätös

----------

